# Wie mache ich Scheinwerferlicht / Lightrays?



## Santiago (28. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Folgende Frage: Wie bekomm ich den Effekt her wie er hier zu sehen ist:
Max Raabe Palastorchester

Mein Problem ist, dass ich die kegelförmigen Lichtstrahlen nicht so herbekomm, dass sie von innen nach außen dünner werden.
Von außen nach innen dünner werden ist kein Problem über die Polarkoordinaten.
Strahlen 

Es gibt bereits ein gutes Tutorial für Lichtstrahlen:
Ray of Lights 
Allerdings sind hier die Strahlen unkontrolliert und wirr...

Vielen Dank, Santiago


----------



## devilrga (28. März 2005)

Du wirst wohl jeden Strahl einzeln posizionieren.

Mfg


----------



## C4T (28. März 2005)

Vor kurzem wurde eine ähnliche Frage gestellt.
Schau mal hier


----------



## Santiago (29. März 2005)

Hi!
1. Danke schön.
2. Polygonlasso ist immer zur Hand.
Wünsch Euch was, Santiago


----------

